# Electric Water Heater Element Replacement



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

My dealership determined that the electric water heater element needs to be replaced. I bought the part but it looks like a nightmare to remove the burner and then use a special wrench to twist out the old element.

Does anyone know what type of wrench/tool i need to use in order to get the old heating element out of the body of the heater?

Thank you!


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys are amazing. So glad i asked. This is exactly what i needed. Thank you!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> You guys are amazing. So glad i asked. This is exactly what i needed. Thank you!


I bought a 1 1/2" socket and small extension at Tractor Supply and bought the element on Amazon. I believe it was $26.00. Took all of 5 mins to replace.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a followup question.... Is it OK to keep the electric water heater ON in the TT while we are driving just like we can keep the fridge on electric? I just ask because its very cold when we are traveling this time of year and washing your hands in 40 degree water isnt pleasant. So can we keep the electric heater on? Will it work? Is there a danger?

Thank you!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I travel with my fridge running on propane but wouldn't try to travel with the hot water heater running on propane. The water heater electrical doesn't run on battery, it runs on 110v shore power. I don't think it would probably stay lit while traveling if you did anyways. The water heater is a main burner system where the fridge is more similar to a pilot light as comparison. You can run the propane and the electric for the hot water at the same time so the water heats up much quicker this way. That way you will only have cold water for a few minutes on arrival if you start them up first thing when you get there.


----------

